# forum bully?



## Guest (Aug 24, 2008)

has anyone ridden this board? what do you think about it? i am thinking of getting a new board and would like a board that is good for park but will also let me carve the slopes also. i have 13 size feet so this board is perfect because it is wide. please tell me what you think


----------



## Guest (Aug 25, 2008)

Anyone? If it helps, i am 6 feet tall and weight about 150.


----------

